# Velodyne CT-150 help needed



## LowTeq (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi everyone. I hope I have this thread in the correct section. 

I have a velodyne CT-150 that has always been a trooper and served great throughout the years. But a few weeks back after some cocktails and cranking the volume a little too much, the factory plate amp finally gave up. I am using my SPL1200 as backup, but it just doesn't compare to the low end of the CT-150.

I have contacted Velodyne via email asking for assistance with either a schematic or parts list, but have not heard anything back. The number 65 resistor is definitely burnt, and I would like to attempt repairing this amplifier rather than go aftermarket. I cannot find the value for this resistor and there is no way of getting the color code off of it at this point.

I am basically looking for a schematic or parts list so I can replace the #65 resistor and if that proves to be successful I will replace the capacitors that have some minor leakage. Any and all help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## LowTeq (Jul 11, 2016)

I just want to give an update- Velodyne's customer service manager came through and sent three diagrams relating to the CT-150. 
I'm sure they were just a little busy and eventually came through with exactly what I asked for!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Good deal, I looked around for them & got zip! And I can usually find pretty much anything. I'm surprised Velodyne doesn't keep manuals for their discontinued models. That just makes no sense. Maybe give them some feedback on that. Were they able to help with the caps as well?


----------



## LowTeq (Jul 11, 2016)

As far as the caps, I only asked them for either the diagram or a parts list. The diagram clearly lists the spec for each cap so they did help with that too. 

And believe me, I Googled this to death before posting here thinking I could find the diagram somewhere. I found one for the CT-120 but it wasn't even close.


----------



## AL E. Cat (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi LowTeq,

I currently have a similar situation with a CT-150 given to me by a friend for repair. I am also finding it impossible to get Velodyne to respond to my request for information regarding a schematic and parts list. Do you have any contact information for the person you finally got to respond to you on your issue and if so, would you be willing to share either his contact info or the schematic docs you received from him? Please let me know at your earliest convenience, thanks!


----------



## budman (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello all,

Sure seems strange but I too started having issues with my CT-150 last week. Started with a loud pop which had me flying out of my chair. Now just a fairly loud hum when powered up. Any help on Velodyne contacts or plate amp schematics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LowTeq (Jul 11, 2016)

AL E Cat and budman, sorry to hear about your problems with the CT150. 

I still haven't looked too deep into mine since it is buried in the back of the garage after moving back in october. The new house is a bit smaller and my SPL series sub does a decent enough job to keep me happy for the time being. Here are the schematics I was given from the tech department at Velodyne. He said in the email that this is everything they still have on the CT150, and looks to be sufficient!


----------



## budman (Jan 6, 2017)

LowTeq,

Thanks for the quick response on the schematics. R65 on my sub was also toast. Replaced it with a 100ohm per schematic. Powered right up. No noise. Works like new!
Hope that I can return the favor some day. Thanks again.


----------



## LowTeq (Jul 11, 2016)

That is great news, Budman! I'm glad I was able to be of assistance. 

I hope the old Velodyne lives a long trouble free life.


----------



## keyboards (May 8, 2019)

LowTeq;
I just wanted to give you an appreciative electronic handshake and say thanks! I was looking all over for the Velodyne CT150 prints and found NADA, until I found your link.

I found this unit at a garage sale in the neighborhood and the box looked fine, so I took a chance. Unfortunately 'looks aren't everything'. It took a bit of resurrecting and a handful of parts along with a refoam, but it's back and does sound very nice in my theater setup.

Again, an appreciative handshake & a very large thanks!!

Jim Richards
Joliet, Illinois


----------

